# Knitwit549's Knitted Hanging Dish Towel



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Gang,

I'm sure a lot of you remember the beautiful knitted hanging towel that Dixie, aka knitwit549 designed and then did in the UPS colors for her son (at least I think it was her son). Anyway, I finally finished mine which really didn't take that long. Dixie's instructions were easy to understand but I kept forgetting to do the side borders since those instructions were only listed at the beginning of the design. So, I went ahead and wrote the instructions out row by row and with Dixie's blessing I'm going to attach it for you. If you should have any problems downloading it, it is in Microsoft Word format, just pm me and we'll figure out how to get it to you in another form.

I just want to say thank you to Dixie for sharing her design with all of us and for her prompt replies when I had questions. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful week...Judy


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## lrstitcher (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks to both of you for letting us have this great pattern!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

How nice. Great job!


----------



## South Texas Linda (May 9, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for your hard work and sharing!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Very attractive dishcloth. Thank you both.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Very nice. Love the yarn.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

Great job. Thank you for the extra work you put in the instructions. I plan to make these later myself.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Lovely towel! Thanks so much.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing. Have a great day.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice. :sm24:


----------



## gawatoc (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you (both).


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

THANK YOU.....I must have missed the original post......


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for your positive comments on knitwit549's design. It is an easy design and I love the way it turned out. I will definitely be using the design again. Have a great day everyone...Judy


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for the row by row directions. I was unsure about that part, and continuing it throughout the pattern changes.

Side Note: Can you tell me what type of needle/size you used? I am using straight needles. I was going along really well doing magic loop, until I realized i joined and mine did not look like the ones that have been posted .


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks to both of you for this pattern. Think this will go on list for next Christmas.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Question on row by row pattern, is row 26 an extra row?


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

I am another who wants to thank Dixie for her generosity in sharing her pattern and to you for rewriting it. I have made a couple of the hand towels and I am currently awaiting a delivery from Knitpicks of more cotton yarn to do a few more. Jen.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful. Thank you to both of you for sharing the pattern


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Yours came out great! I think Dixie is a genius!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you Judy and Knitwit549. You are both very much appreciated.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you so much! You two are very generous!????????????


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your rewrite of the pattern. This is going to be a major pattern in my gifting for next Christmas!


----------



## mbb (Jun 12, 2016)

WOW! THANKS!


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you for rewriting! I love this pattern and have made 8 towels so far and have 6 more to make before Christmas! Love them they knit up fast.


----------



## vovotitus (Sep 5, 2015)

very nice thanks for posting


----------



## BettyLeo (Dec 19, 2013)

thanks for making so easy to get the pattern everyone should do it this way give information in there post


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you, thank you????????????


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for posting your picture...I think these are great towels...and thanks for the download file!!!


----------



## sharon symborski (Sep 27, 2016)

Nicely done! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

Here are the few I have not given away yet. I love these towels!


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Mschatbox which cotton did you use?. 
Thank you to OP for these clear instructions. I too, forgot to do border. I am not far along and will rip out. Also knitwit thank you for original pattern. Everyone is so generous on this site.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful. Thank you!


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

carmicv said:


> Mshatbox which cotton did you use?.
> Thank you to OP for these clear instructions. I too, forgot to do border. I am not far along and will rip out. Also knitwit thank you for original pattern. Everyone is so generous on this site.


I used Bernat DeLux and Sugar & Cream. Any worsted weight cotton will work


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

thank you.


----------



## lrstitcher (Nov 18, 2015)

Mshatbox, oh my, what a great set. Would you please share the scrubby pattern. Is that knit too? Thank you. I plan to do for my son!


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

I used a free pattern from Ravelry "Tawashi" http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tawashi-spiral-scrubbie-sponge

I just alternated the Red Heart "Scrubby" every other 2 rows.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank yous to both of you! I am going to be making these for my dish cloth loving friends!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks to both of you! Love this version.


----------



## Silverfox70 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you so much I am making one right now this sure helps


----------



## tarheelknitter (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you to both ladies. Definately will be doing there if I ever get through Christmas stuff????????????


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Very nice! And thank you!


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Mzknitcro, I used circular needles in size 7 needles as indicated in the original pattern. Have a great day...Judy


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind words, this would not have been possible if knitwit549/Dixie hadn't started it all by sharing her design. 

Happy Holidays...Judy


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!! You made my day. Love these and I'll be making several--I light the bright ones someone posted.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Love your towel!!!! I just completed one for my mom and getting ready to start a dishcloth to match. These are fun to make.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for doing this. I have printed the pattern and will give it a try in the new year.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you for your work.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

It is a great pattern! I like your towel, it worked up nicely. Knitwit549 really give us all a great gift.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice towel. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Hi,

What length are your circulars? You have a great day/night too .



Judy-japcrp said:


> Mzknitcro, I used circular needles in size 7 needles as indicated in the original pattern. Have a great day...Judy


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks so very much for the pattern. They are very nice. You did a super job.


----------



## ttay80 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you for going to all that trouble for us! :sm24:


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey Mzknitcro, I'm using a size 7 needle as the pattern calls for and I'm using a 20" cable which works for me. However, you need to use whatever length cable you feel comfortable with. Hope that helps. Merry Christmas...Judy


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thank You it does help. I am going to try circulars for the next one. Merry Christmas .



Judy-japcrp said:


> Hey Mzknitcro, I'm using a size 7 needle as the pattern calls for and I'm using a 20" cable which works for me. However, you need to use whatever length cable you feel comfortable with. Hope that helps. Merry Christmas...Judy


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice!
:sm24:


----------



## Twitters (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks to you both Judy and knitwit549, very much appreciated, Debbie


----------



## stitchin' time (Oct 3, 2016)

Help! I would like the pattern for the dish towel. Only been here short time so must have been before my time. Could/would someone help me out, please? It's the knitwit 549. Thank you!


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> THANK YOU.....I must have missed the original post......


Down load the pattern in the first post under the picture.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I am just making this towel and I think row 42 should be sl1,k2, purl across, k2 p1

And I am making it longer than the pattern rows here. I really love this pattern, and am also learning Portuguese knitting technique while doing it.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you, I keep coming back to see if I am doing it correctly...or even close!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

The download has a lot more rows in the bottom part of the towel than the photo. I have made a few of these now and found that the original notes by the OP were easier to understand than the download.


----------



## Mimi25 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just finishing this up, and I notice that it does not seem to be as long as the one knitwit did...do you know if she additional pattern repeats? Also,I notice that after the center "band" the row of purl sts seems to be missing before you start the pattern again. I rechecked the pattern, and do not see this row. Can you confirm this? Thank you.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Find the original link by knitwit549 and follow it.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you both for the wonderful pattern!


----------



## PontiacPeggy (Aug 13, 2019)

I was just reading over the directions and I note that at the beginning of the pattern, odd-numbered rows are RIGHT side. But on Row 27 it somehow is now WRONG side. What have I missed? 

Also, am I to assume when directions say: Slip first as if to purl, knit 2
Then the next instructions are actually *knit 2, purl 2* repeat until last 3 stitches?

Thanks, I'm really looking forward to knitting this towel!


----------



## susanmaracle (Aug 15, 2019)

Where are or is there instructions for the hanging dish towels.


----------



## PontiacPeggy (Aug 13, 2019)

Go to the beginning of this thread. Below the picture of the towel, is a DOWNLOAD button. That will get it for you. Hope this helps.


----------

